# sweeper or blower



## -jr- (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi I am new to this site and not sure if this is the place to post it, but here goes !

I have a long driveway about 75 feet x16 wide

whats better a sweeper or a plower to remove the snow


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

plow I run a comercial buisness and bought a sweeper this year for the 1' falls only ploblem is the first fall of the year was 8 in and now the banks are to high for the sweeper to work the sweeper dose leave a very clean drive way thow but if you get allot of snow the only way that you going to move it is with a plow.


----------

